# Juan Lopez (Cuba) Petit Corona Cigar Review - My faves



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

So underrated. So balanced. Not too light, not too strong. Consistent cream coffee taste. PC is a great size for this line. Tend to be one dimensio...

Read the full review here: Juan Lopez (Cuba) Petit Corona Cigar Review - My faves


----------

